# Single pin sights



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Guys... I'm looking into pendulum single pin sights and am looking for a few opinions from those who use or have used them.
Who is using a single pin sight?
What kind do you use and is there a website?
Pendulum?
Rob


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shoot a cobra, and i love it. i put an extra pin on it so that i can have one pin at 20, and one at 30 yds., without moving it, and 40-60 yds i just use the bottom pin, and move it. i know guys that shoot 6, or 7 pins, and i know i could never do that, because in the heat of the moment id be shooting the wrong pin. i like to keep it simple, and this realy helps. the only drawback is that you do have to adjust it for shots at different ranges, but this hasnt been an issue for me yet, though i can see it being a problem when i try calling coyotes with my bow. if youve never used one, its not as bad as you think, it just becomes second nature to adjust it for the shot. when i get into the stand, i jus set it for the distance i think the shot will happen at, but most of my stands you will be shooting around 20 yds. anyways.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are talking about the verticle single pin I love it. But I am a shooter not an aimer. If you shoot a shotgun then you will like the verticle pin.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you mean the verticle pin with several spots on it? if so, thats not what were talking about. were talking about the pendulum sights that only have one pin, and a setscrew that you loosen, and move the entire pin housing up and down to preset marks for set distances. i think the verticle pin would throw me off even worse than lateral pins.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

this is what I am talking about. It is a siingle pin.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yup, same thing, different mechanism. i guess ive never seen those before, might have to check em out a little more.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

There great if you know what distance you will shoot but it sucks when a der comes in at twenty doesn't give you a shot and then stops a thirty five broadside. No time to adjust. Had it happen and I had the one with the slide adjust on the rear. Good luck


----------

